# OK, who else likes using lipstick?



## Daveylad (Oct 20, 2008)

I am talking about tranfering marks not gender!

OK I will try and explain:

If I want find the position of something like a fixing bracket which is hidden behind a panel for example. (Eg. Secret fixing clips, in two parts that mate together to hold the panel on. So I want to fix one half of the clip to a stud behind but want to find the exact position on the back of the panel to fix the other half). 

Currently my method is this:-
Fix one half of the clips to the studs, push in the other mating half of the clips, coat the back of the clips with some lipstick, offer up the panel give it a tap and 'hey presto' the clip positions are tranfered to the back of the panel.

My question is, does anyone else do this or do you have a better method? . I use lipstick because it tranfers easy but sometimes is smudges and gives an inacurate indication also it can be a bit messy. (I was thinking of trying lipstick made by L O'real because I know I'm worth it)

I must admit, it raises a few eyebrows when I announce on site that I am just going to the van to get my lipstick!


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Dont forget nail polish. Seriously.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Driftweed said:


> Dont forget nail polish. Seriously.


x2

There ya go. I keep a bottle of black nail polish in my main bag. Buying it is...........well I hope you're married or have sisters...special friend?...


----------



## Daveylad (Oct 20, 2008)

Nail polish is a great idea. 

Still gunna get some queer looks when I announce I am about to get my nail polish from the van, but I just don't care. 

I think nail polish would not smudge so bad either, definitely give it a go.


----------



## Daveylad (Oct 20, 2008)

jproffer said:


> x2
> 
> There ya go. I keep a bottle of black nail polish in my main bag. Buying it is...........well I hope you're married or have sisters...special friend?...


:laughing: I like it. F ortunatley I am married with two daughters so I have plenty to choose from.

But you can be my special friend. :laughing:


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Yup, lipstick nail polish (and remover), pantyhose (for straining stuff), and dont forget a manly purse. A womans purse is a black hole, i'd almost wager you could park your car in one.

Chics dig it when you bum their lipstick while out on a service call. It's a good ice breaker.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

And I've been using spit all these years:blink: And looking for the wet spot:whistling Don't think I'll be switching to lipstick:no: Because Old habits Die Hard


----------



## Daveylad (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't know, all this talk about lipstick, panty hose and looking for the wet spot is making me feel a bit all unnecessary.:whistling


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have used lipstick in the past to transfer marks for installing deadbolts in exsisting doors.Mark and drill the door,install the bolt,put some lipstick on the end of the bolt,close the door and open the bolt until it leaves a mark on the jamb.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmm I just use chalk line chalk


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

I've used everything from wet paint, latex caulk, chalk, lipstick, excess pencil graphite, crayon... seems like whatever is handy and will work for the situation.

Good idea though to just carry a tube of lipstick in the truck.....(better keep this thread around in case my wife wonders)


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

"I can fix this no problem. I am going to need some lipstick, panty hose and nail polish."


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Good idea though to just carry a tube of lipstick in the truck.....(better keep this thread around in case my wife wonders)


Not even a thread like this would convince my wife that lipstick belongs in my truck, even if I was asking her for it:no:


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Just keep a couple of sheets of carbon paper handy. Avoids explaining any female cosmetics in the truck.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Something like locating a clip on the back of a panel I use a piece of tape sticky side toward the panel.


----------



## Herminigilde (Apr 10, 2012)

I have all kinds of crazy tool combinations in my truck but no lipstick and no nail polish. I feel like I'm missing something here. 

And I'm a girl...

I think I need to do some shopping next weekend.

But it's not going to be as funny when I yell out that I'm running to the pick-up for the lipstick.

Great thread!


----------



## Daveylad (Oct 20, 2008)

Herminigilde said:


> I have all kinds of crazy tool combinations in my truck but no lipstick and no nail polish. I feel like I'm missing something here.
> 
> And I'm a girl...
> 
> ...



Respect to you!! :thumbsup:

It can not be easy as a girl working in a male dominated environment. 

The only thing that troubles me slightly is fact that your now going to need to go out and buy some of that stuff.


----------



## Herminigilde (Apr 10, 2012)

Daveylad said:


> Respect to you!! :thumbsup:
> 
> It can not be easy as a girl working in a male dominated environment.
> 
> The only thing that troubles me slightly is fact that your now going to need to go out and buy some of that stuff.


Most of the guys I work with are great. Or I'm oblivious to them when they're not.

But, yeah. I don't ever wear lipstick. Buying it for the job site sort of makes it ok, though.

Maybe...

:laughing:


----------



## Stiles&Rails (Aug 8, 2013)

I've used the lipstick trick. I've also used one of those "HandyMark" gadgets as well but its only useful if your marking single gang boxes.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

The only thing that I find more difficult than buying buying pantyhose and lipstick for the jobsite is buying a 36-pack of non-lubricated condoms twice in the same week and the same cashier is behind the counter.


----------

